# vitamin b 12 injectable dosage



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

So I am not so great at math sometimes lol. I have a botttle of vit b 12 injectable and it says there is 5000 ug/ml. Dosage instructions say 2-4 ug per kilogram of body weight. If my goats are 100 lbs and about 80 lbs, how much in ml/ cc's do I give? 

I have so much learning to do 

Thanks!


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't know off the top of my head, but here are a couple of websites I go to as reference. Usually I cross reference and go with the consensus. There is tons of great information on all if these sites.

Www.tennesseemeatgoats.com

http://www.jackmauldin.com/medicine.html

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/index.htm


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Fiasco Farms has 1cc per 100lbs

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/medications.htm#vitb12

just remember that you can't really OD on B vitamins. what they don't use, the goat will pee it out. but, of course, be reasonable with that (I'm sure there's bad side effects if you give 1000cc's).


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks so much! Getting everything organized for when my girls start kidding and so I don't panic when the time comes lol


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

Something I found helpful was to print out potential birth presentations and how to assist with them if you need to to have on hand. It was helpful to look at a picture while feeling inside her. My son was prepared to read what to do to correct the position to me. It kept me calm and sure of what to do. 

Good luck!


----------



## sheann (Oct 11, 2011)

Find a vet that will help you convert the dosage if you can't find the info on the net. Most vets will help without any hesitation. Yes, 1 cc of fortified B complex is what my vet recommends. That can be given every 12 hours as long as they are passing urine. If they aren't passing urine then the vit B isn't moving through their system anyway so more wouldn't be better. 
You'll do just fine come kidding time. The hardest part is the waiting and watching for labor signs and if yours are like most of my goats they are so very good at hiding any signs of labor. I had one goat this month who walked the entire time she was in labor and never pawed the ground or did the up down thing. When she laid down she pushed out babies and that was that. All done. She was so fast. then you hopefully won't have to pull babies like I had to last year. Watch youtube videos on goat births if you haven't already. Good Luck and happy kidding.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you! Yes, the waiting is killing me lol. Every time I go out there, I am lifting a tail to check...good thing neighbors are not too close or they would be wondering what the heck I am doing haha. I hope it all goes smoothly for our first time. 
oh ya, I keep giving them big belly hugs to feel for movement too. At least my husband has had experience delivering calves and pigs so I am hoping he is home when delivery time for our kids arrives


----------

